# "Teens: Who have facebook?"



## WakaxWaka (Jun 17, 2010)

*1- How many friends do you have?*

*2- How do you know most of them?*
*example - Online/School/Work?*

*Thanks for answering. *


----------



## nescio (Jan 30, 2010)

I had facebook until 4 days ago when I decided it's worthless.. I had about 160 "friends", which were mostly people I've seen anywhere and decided to add them (or they added me because they saw me).. it had no meaning and I wasn't talking to most of them...


----------



## cblack (Jul 15, 2010)

Same here... i still have facebook, but never really go on it. Because most of my 'friends' are people i try to ignore at school.. so its pointless me having it.


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

1 - about 744
2 - online, school, family, and family friends


----------



## Shooterrr (Jul 19, 2009)

556 friends.
Random people from both of my high schools who I don't talk to, people from my future college that I've never met, random online kids, and like 5 'real' friends. :roll


----------



## shy girl (May 7, 2010)

I have facebook but I rarely message or comment on people's pages on there. 
Most of them are just people that are in my year at school or went to my old school.


----------



## Rixy (Oct 4, 2009)

115. I don't know 80% of them personally. To be honest, I don't see how anyone could be friends with 600 people anyway...


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

like 250. All from school or just random places where ive met them like soccer or work.


----------



## EmptyRoom (Jul 28, 2010)

30 something or so
I suppose some of them are "friends" I actually talk to , others being good acquaintances and family, and a few that just randomly added me because of school or I'm friends with their friends
Facebook is useless for me anyway, I don't have a "social" life


----------



## laurel (Feb 15, 2010)

130. Some are friends from school, 1 is a family member and the rest share the same interests as me. I do try to make a point of posting something to them or commenting on their status. I also like adding people from different countries as it's more interesting.


----------



## kid a (Aug 26, 2010)

hmmm my friends database ...75% pervs, 20% friends /use to be friends 10% associates 10% i dont even know you you just add me to be nosy and never talk to me a day in your life !
thinking about deleting it though ..it only makes me more depressed with all the uppity statuses


----------



## meepmeep (Aug 18, 2010)

I got 76 friends, and most people i know from the web, because facebook is not a really common thing in the netherlands, people dont use it alot here, but some are my real friends, which i know in personal too, and some family.

Thats my Facebook like =]


----------



## Ricebunnyx3 (Sep 1, 2010)

A sad amount of 70.
Some are family, but not much.
Some are people I know outside of school from my friend's church.
A few are from middle school.
Some are from high school.
And a few are from my old job.
Only about 3 people on there are my actual friends who I hangout w/ and talk to in real life.


----------



## breakthesky (Sep 6, 2010)

270. 
Many from my school, some family & friends of friends.


----------



## KFLM (Sep 7, 2010)

31
6 are online friends
1 family member
1 I created myself before adding a girl who made make the FB in the first place so she wouldn't be my only friend (pathetic I know)
3 spambots/absolutely random people

and the rest are people who I've gone to school with.

I could probably have ~150 if I added everyone I know from all of my classes but I can't help but think it'd be too awkward if I sent a F/R someone I've never said a word to.


----------



## Raptors (Aug 3, 2009)

430

80% are acquantances.


----------



## 00100101 (Sep 3, 2010)

183
Mostly people i go to school (not really friends) with & online friends, i met through an anime site


----------



## 00100101 (Sep 3, 2010)

kid a said:


> hmmm my friends database ...75% pervs, 20% friends /use to be friends 10% associates 10% i dont even know you you just add me to be nosy and never talk to me a day in your life !
> thinking about deleting it though ..it only makes me more depressed with all the uppity statuses


i like your use of percentages 
115%? lol


----------



## Manic Monkey (Sep 6, 2010)

113.

5 are a member of the family.

1 is a close friend.

8 are part of the small gathering I sit with at lunch.

99 are general people from school.

I do not like facebook, much. I am considering deleting, also.


----------



## Rosedubh (Jul 11, 2009)

172,most are people i know from school and then some family,but i'm only close friends with about 10 people and then the rest are kind of like acquaintances. 
I know people who have more than a thousand friends.


----------



## Kiwigee (Sep 12, 2010)

102, 3 real friends, around 30 family and most are people from school who probably added me to boost their numbers.


----------



## HipHopHead (Jun 17, 2010)

I have around 100+ or so im not really sure but i probably talk to only 5 at most
most are long time "friends" who ill probably never meet up with or talk to again,that post statuses every couple hours, facebook just seems like an excuse to whine or brag for everyone to see and pretend there important..


----------



## FireSoks (Sep 19, 2010)

143 friends, most I know from high school but the relationships have gone ghost. 2 close friends


----------



## Dark Drifter (Sep 24, 2010)

1. Close to 30 (yeah I'm "really" popular, aren't I?)

2. 15 of them I met in real life, I still try to keep in touch with them. 10 of them I met online, we share common interests including music. 1 is someone I'm friends with on another site, we met up one day. 1 is a girl I used to have strong feelings for until she broke my heart.

And ironically one of my cousins actually blocked me. I guess she doesn't want me around to cramp her style or something.


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

I have 117 friends on mines. Out of all those 117, I only talk to to seven of them. I'm hardly on it though.

I would delete it, but I'm currently using it to obtain college info..since most of them are linked to facebook these days.


----------



## whiteXcloud (Sep 25, 2010)

I had a facebook.. till i deleted it yesterday. The only one on it I cared for was some guy I dont actually even know. All the others who were on it were people from my school buuut well.. Its akward with them since half the time I respond with body gestures/ silence or just simple replys when I see them in real life. So it's not like were good friends or anything. Also.. I rarely DID go on it.. I only had like 15-25 friends.. all were from school, except the one guy I had already mentioned.


----------



## HipHopHead (Jun 17, 2010)

when i get a job and i have money to get a phone back im bringin back the oldschool... deleting fb and not getting textng, so if people wanna talk to me they can actually TALK to me, after my last gf i pretty much hate texting now


----------



## Mellowchicken (Nov 13, 2009)

I have facebook, but only coz I made friends, otherwise I wouldn't have even considered joining it


----------



## Saekon (Jan 13, 2010)

I have a Facebook account. With 0 friends. I don't use it for socialising, *cough*.


----------



## skittlez (Jan 2, 2009)

I have 93 friends, I talk to maybe 4 or 5 (cuz its my family or friend(s)). Most of the ppl are just ppl from my old school. Fb is kinda like an addiction, no? It's like I have to keep looking at it in case people suddenly like me or something... *lame meter explodes* haha


----------



## Quiet Passenger (Jul 15, 2010)

I had a Facebook, but I had to delete it. It just made me sick seeing everyone else's lives summed up in one little happy status. No one would respond to my messages. I would end up trying to start a conversation with people that I hated. I felt much better after I deleted my account =P


----------



## InadvertentLoveCrisis (Nov 1, 2010)

skittlez said:


> It's like I have to keep looking at it in case people suddenly like me or something... *lame meter explodes* haha


Totally similar. :boogie


----------



## nycdude (Mar 20, 2010)

i have facebook rarely use it, just added old friends on it. Facebook is really depressing. i see some family members younger cousins not sure if they are really cousins, my brother mostly used to hang out with them when we were little but not anymore, we haven't seen each other in about 5 years, and they all have facebook and they never added us, i wonder why, plus i just found out that one of them is going in to an Ivy league school, i feel happy for him, it was my dream college, all this is making me depressed.


----------



## zombieguy93 (Nov 8, 2010)

353- probably about 200 of them are in my class a hundred are others from my school or schools nearby and 50 of them are randoms i added and am too lazy to delete the other 3 are my close friends that i actually communicate with there. Sadly sometimes when i am on the computer i leave up facebook hoping a girl will message me or this girl from work will message me because i'm to f-ing anxious to ever say anything. btw im 17.


----------



## kikiwi (Aug 4, 2010)

226 around that number...most of them are from my school ,about 15 family members....about 15 of my sisters friends..a few of my friends..not much. I use fb just for school stuff.


----------



## Kinetik (Oct 11, 2010)

I have an anonymous facebook


----------



## noticeublind (Nov 22, 2010)

I have 137 friends. I only talk to about 10% of that number.


----------



## west93 (May 14, 2011)

about 35, most are people i went to middle school and high school with in Georgia and some are friends from high school in Raliegh. 2 are family memders. most of my school friends i didnt even talk to like that. some of them i known since middle school and had classes with them and didnt even talk to them like that. im just glad they added me as a friend.


----------



## tommo1234 (Apr 20, 2011)

355 friends, about 5 are from here, about 250 are from school and college the rest are either family or storm chasers who ive met through various forums


----------



## danielek (May 1, 2011)

718 friends. Mostly schools, friend of friends etc


----------



## Iamme (Nov 1, 2010)

I have around 40 friends on facebook, made up mostly of people from school and family members. I've never really seen the point of adding people just to show off how many friends I have, about 80% of them I wouldn't even talk to anyway.


----------



## TheQueenOfNoise (May 28, 2011)

I have 180+ friends..

Some of them are from my school.. Some of them I don't even know. Some of them I know from my primary school (although we never talk). There are also my sister's classmates and her friends.. 

I don't usually send requests. I only accept them. I remember not accepting only one (a girl whom I hate, from my primary school.. I have no idea why she sent me a request ).. That's why I have that "much" friends.. If no one EVER sent me a request, I wouldn't have more than 30. I was sending requests only to some of my classmates. xD

I hate Facebook and I think it destroyed many people. I don't write statuses often, because I think someone may insult me there. (don't know why). Or think something bad about me. :S


----------



## Ricebunnyx3 (Sep 1, 2010)

TheQueenOfNoise said:


> I have 180+ friends..
> 
> Some of them are from my school.. Some of them I don't even know. Some of them I know from my primary school (although we never talk). There are also my sister's classmates and her friends..
> 
> ...


I have 127 now. I don't really request anyone either. I've requested probably 15 people (most of which were family members)out of all my friends on there. I'm so afraid of denial. I actually was denied once by this girl. It's not like she was super popular and we used to be kind of cool in 9th grade but I guess she doesn't like me for some reason, but in school she's nice to me so I don't know why she would deny me and that was the last time I ever requested anyone. I think I'm known as a loser though cause my sister has a lot of friends from people we both know from elementary and middle school that neither of us talk to but for some reason they all found and requested her and not me. Even my aunts, uncles, and cousins request her but not me. My family never liked me when I was little though.
And I never leave statuses either. Mostly cause I feel like people think what I say is stupid. And also because when I do have something insightful or thoughtful to say I know that no one will care what this nobody loser has to say. Even if I discovered the cure for cancer, people wouldn't even give my status a second look.


----------



## thewrestler92 (May 22, 2011)

I have almost 600. I am friends with people from high school, college, work as well as family and friends. I have a lot of people from high school and college that I don't know personally (some I've never heard of) but we added each other because we had like 100 mutual friends.


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

76 i think i know plenty of people but i dont even bother to add them


----------



## Marakunda (Jun 7, 2011)

Wow, you all have a lot of friends 

I got like 40......................... And they're all family pretty much.


----------



## Chaos Plus (Jun 10, 2011)

I got 232
Most are from school even though we've never said anything.
Some are family.
And like 10 are from the internet. [The only ones I talk to]


----------



## Just Tony (Oct 4, 2010)

65. All friends from school. I didn't send any of them friend requests =]


----------



## GlassPaperBag (Jun 10, 2011)

50, exactly... Most from people I rarely talk to at school. Although I just deactivated my account because it was too depressing to see what everyone was up to at the weekends and photos of them with their friends. So I decide to deactivate and I need to pick a reason and I get:

"I don't find Facebook useful. 
You may find Facebook more useful by connecting with more of your friends. Take a look at our *Friend Finder* to see who you know on the site."

... Well, thanks facebook. I already know I have SA.


----------



## PeakOfTheMountain (Oct 3, 2010)

29 "friends"
1 childhood friend from my country
1 good friend from school
the rest are just people I barely know


----------



## Creeps McKinster (Jun 6, 2011)

201
90% People from school 
5% People I met at Work who are my age or close.
3% Family
2% Other (Online friends,people I added for games like mafia wars ect)


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

68 Friends

I've only sent 3 requests to people from my school, who are only good acquaintances to me. The other people from school sent me friend requests, I don't bother talking to any of them tho :/. The rest of my friends are people from here.


----------



## ForeverInBloom (Oct 4, 2010)

Ricebunnyx3 said:


> I have 127 now. I don't really request anyone either. I've requested probably 15 people (most of which were family members)out of all my friends on there. I'm so afraid of denial. I actually was denied once by this girl. It's not like she was super popular and we used to be kind of cool in 9th grade but I guess she doesn't like me for some reason, but in school she's nice to me so I don't know why she would deny me and that was the last time I ever requested anyone. I think I'm known as a loser though cause my sister has a lot of friends from people we both know from elementary and middle school that neither of us talk to but for some reason they all found and requested her and not me. Even my aunts, uncles, and cousins request her but not me. My family never liked me when I was little though.
> And I never leave statuses either. Mostly cause I feel like people think what I say is stupid. And also because when I do have something insightful or thoughtful to say I know that no one will care what this nobody loser has to say. Even if I discovered the cure for cancer, people wouldn't even give my status a second look.


One time someone posted "I'm thinking right now..." so I commented "Really?". I got a couple of likes...then I apologized 'cause I felt so bad. Don't worry some people post mindless comments....very mindless comments.

You're only a loser if you think you're one...you don't sound like a loser. I'm sure you aren't one.


----------



## Evilan (Jun 12, 2011)

I'm at 154 friends. I know about 70 of them, and the other 84 are people I've met along the journey that is life.


----------



## bran808 (Apr 27, 2011)

163 friends, less then half I have actually talked too. About 20 of them I was friends with. Mostly from school and some family.


----------

